# Boots?



## DarcyBlue04 (Jan 21, 2012)

I am looking at purchasing some new boot for upland game hunting. In the past I have had some sucess with Lacrosse boots. Those boots were water proof and insulated and suited for hiking in the marshy situation. They lasted for about 12 years. However, hiking in the midwest is certainly diffrent than the rocky west. I wanted to pose the question on what boots you like and have had sucess with for upland game hunting /hiking? Finding the right boot goes along way to a better hunt especially after you have a few years behind you.

Thanks


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I too have had a pair of La Cross boots for the wet mucky hunting and have found them to be great. For more rugged terrain like you'll find out chukar hunting or upland hunting in broken country look at the Keen boots. They fit great and are built very well. My only gripe about them is they dont use Goretex. Instead they have their own breathable membrane water proofing called Keen Dry. The jury is still out on weather or not it actually works like Goretex. I have my doubts... I also like High Tech, Solomon, and Vasque boots.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I have a pair of Cabela's Denali hunting boots. They are made for Cabela's by the german company Meindl. This is my second year in them, and let me tell you, they are worth every penny of the $250 they cost me. They took a while to break in, but they offer excellent ankle and arch support, they are GoreTex, so they are completely waterproof, and since they are a Cabela's brand, they have an incredible warranty should anything go wrong with them.

Check them out: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas- ... l+Products


----------



## dumafotch1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Can't go wrong with a pair of Lowa or kenetrek. Tons of ankle support, great for the chukar hills. They do cost a bit more than other brands though.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Chaser said:


> I have a pair of Cabela's Denali hunting boots. They are made for Cabela's by the german company Meindl. This is my second year in them, and let me tell you, they are worth every penny of the $250 they cost me. They took a while to break in, but they offer excellent ankle and arch support, they are GoreTex, so they are completely waterproof, and since they are a Cabela's brand, they have an incredible warranty should anything go wrong with them.
> 
> Check them out: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas- ... l+Products


+1

Meindl is my pick.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone use Redwing boots for hunting / hiking?

I have a pair from when I was a lineman but they arent the best for cold weather. But they held up AMAZINGLY well


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Anyone use Redwing boots for hunting / hiking?
> 
> I have a pair from when I was a lineman but they arent the best for cold weather. But they held up AMAZINGLY well


Ive been running my Irish Setters which is the hunting side of the redwing line for ten years and they have been awesome. They have from uninsulated to like 1200 to 1800 grams of thinsulate.

Have to get a new pair this year I have worn the eyelets out and the are cutting the laces now.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I did not know that the Irish Setter line was affiliated with Red Wing. Thats great to hear that they have lasted that long!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Make it a 3rd vote for Meindl. I have the Perfekt Hunter boots and I love them!


----------



## a_bow_nut (Feb 25, 2009)

Bax* said:


> I did not know that the Irish Setter line was affiliated with Red Wing. Thats great to hear that they have lasted that long!


http://www.irishsetterboots.com/

The soles are shot and they don't keep the water out any more but foe as much as I have used them they have held up really well with out much TLC on my part.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

a_bow_nut said:


> Bax*":1g2rwcyl]I did not know that the Irish Setter line was affiliated with Red Wing. Thats great to hear that they have lasted that long![/quote]
> [URL="http://www.irishsetterboots.com/ said:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## leviwin (Dec 7, 2011)

Chaser said:


> I have a pair of Cabela's Denali hunting boots. They are made for Cabela's by the german company Meindl. This is my second year in them, and let me tell you, they are worth every penny of the $250 they cost me. They took a while to break in, but they offer excellent ankle and arch support, they are GoreTex, so they are completely waterproof, and since they are a Cabela's brand, they have an incredible warranty should anything go wrong with them.
> 
> Check them out: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas- ... l+Products


I have these boots would buy them again.


----------

